# 20 cc lister



## crosshairs (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm looking for plans for a 20cc Lister diesel. Would like to buy or
borrow a set to copy. Anybody help me ???     :wall:


----------



## ennech (Dec 8, 2013)

Is this of any use: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f23/lister-cs-stationary-engine-20973/

I have the drawings nearly complete


----------

